# How do I register myself on the Member Map ?



## Black Bird (1 Mar 2012)

How are you ?
Just wanted to know that .

Thanks !


----------



## redcard (1 Mar 2012)

Click on Member Map, then 'Add or Update Location'


----------



## Black Bird (2 Mar 2012)

I can't see that Add or Update option on it ... hmmmm


----------



## Scoosh (2 Mar 2012)

Black Bird said:


> I can't see that Add or Update option on it ... hmmmm


Top right, under search box ... assuming you _are_ on the Members map page


----------



## Asa Post (2 Mar 2012)

Black Bird said:


> I can't see that Add or Update option on it ... hmmmm


 
It doesn't show until you've been a member for a certain length of time, or until you've made a certain number of posts

or something like that


----------



## Black Bird (2 Mar 2012)

Asa Post said:


> It doesn't show until you've been a member for a certain length of time, or until you've made a certain number of posts
> 
> or something like that


I guessed it was so too ~


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2012)

You'll just have to write a lot of drivel like the rest of us then you will be able to add yourself.


----------



## Slioch (2 Mar 2012)

My Add/Update button has now become visible (it wasn't a few days ago when I last tried to add myself), so I must be meeting the minimum drivel standards required by this forum now. I guess I've made around 15 to 20 posts.


----------



## antnee (17 Sep 2012)

I will have to get busy driveling then to become noticed on the map to then it seems! As before I just thought you only commented when you had anything to say?


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2012)

antnee said:


> I will have to get busy driveling then to become noticed on the map to then it seems! *As before I just thought you only commented when you had anything to say?*


 

More seriously - what some folk refer to as 'drivel' is their carefully calculated, well thought-out, reasoned, logical argument, which, when it is posted, somehow miraculously turns into 'drivel'.

Ah - the wonders of internet fora ....


----------



## Shaun (17 Sep 2012)

Cycling related drivel is good currency around these parts; as are random deliveries of cake to the site owner ...


----------

